# DTG print my artwork sample



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

hello,
I will be meeting with a dtg Hm1 rep.. what format do I take him to sample my artwork... newbie.. I wanted to see my artwork sample from that machine.. please help.. or can someone tell me where I can download a free artwork to have him sample it. digital format??


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would just bring a jpeg that is at lease 300 dpi, you should not have a problem with that type of file. You can go to this link Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University and download a test file that has alot of different elements to see how they look. hope this helps


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The best thing is to bring a couple of different types of artwork files (flatten file, layer file,...) that you would most likely get from your potential customers. If you have a customer already in mind for dtg printing, ask them for some artwork. This way the sample you get printed can be shown to them. Ultimately, they are going to have to like the finished product in order for you to get paid.

The link to the file on SPU is a good graphic to use. The one type of file that dtg printing excels at compared to other printing methods is digital photos. Thus, a picture straight from your camera is also a good test. Screen printing a photo is not easy to do. So, this will help separate your business from the local printers.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks guys,
this is gonna sound stupid..please be nice.. but.. I am doing serious research since that cant hurt my pocket book. exactly how do I take my camera pictures and give to him? I know, I know. another newbie. but really. I'm just researching and very new to this. I do plan on taking a class in january. but for now can someone kinda walk me threw this.. take a picture of my car for example.. then what.. sorry so many questions and thanks for the quick response.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

sunnydayz,



> I would just bring a jpeg that is at lease 300 dpi, you should not have a problem with that type of file. You can go to this link Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University and download a test file that has alot of different elements to see how they look. hope this helps


hey thanks alot.. I just checked it out. that art sample.. thank you!!!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Most digital cameras will save a picture to a memory card. Just give the memory card to the person doing the demo and they will not what to do. Some camera's will save it to a hard drive in the camera. If so, you will need the cord to connect the camera to the computer. Pretty simple task.

Mark


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

mark,
[QUOTE
Most digital cameras will save a picture to a memory card. Just give the memory card to the person doing the demo and they will not what to do. Some camera's will save it to a hard drive in the camera. If so, you will need the cord to connect the camera to the computer. Pretty simple task.


][/QUOTE]
sorry.. I thought thats how you would do it. just making sure. thanks again!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

not a problem. Have fun and make sure that you write all your questions down in advance. The SPU site as a list of items you can compare between machines. But the real key is knowing how each individual one (and its RIP) works. Best wishes.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> I would just bring a jpeg that is at lease 300 dpi, you should not have a problem with that type of file. You can go to this link Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University and download a test file that has alot of different elements to see how they look. hope this helps


hello Bobbie & to other HM1 owners,
I came back from a demo of the HM1 and used this sample art from SPU which was a great sample which in the artwork had a little of everything. Gave him the disk he said all I can print you is the white shirt. But said he couldnt print me the black. I thought it being 300 dpi it would be ok? Why do you think he didnt print in front of me? anyone know why??    
the white t-shirt looked ok a little faded.. where the $100 bill was it was awsome. detail with the little boy looked good. where the box of the color chart was on the right side looked a little faded.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

He should have been able to print it with a white underbase. Did he print any black shirt for you? The dpi as long as at least 300 would have had nothing to do with it.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> He should have been able to print it with a white underbase. Did he print any black shirt for you? The dpi as long as at least 300 would have had nothing to do with it.


hi bobbie,
yes he did print a black sample for me. but it was that same fish he sent me. He was printing samples of the same black t-shirt. I guess for other clients. He kinda looked like he didnt really want to print that sample art from SPU. he had no problem doing it in the white. But he knew that Im a newbie he went around it. saying " my artwork sample is only set up for white t-shirts" I said "hmmm I have been on the forum and they recommend that art sample and its ready to go" but he didnt. as a matter a fact. I left my cd with my art sample in his computer. why do you think he didnt want to print it for me? I know it was able to print a black shirt?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe he just didnt want to mess with it because he didnt want to have to figure out the density of the white underbase and color so it would look best. It sounds like he just didnt want to take the time. Did you go to anahiem? was it juan?


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

I went to sacramento. stood there like 3hrs. I really wished he would printed it. I dont him to print it now while I'm not infront of him. that was the whole point. me seeing it done in person. Now if he does it for me I dont know how many tries an passes he really did. you know? another thing bobbie, I asked him why didnt he have anything there as for as thick hoodie sweatshirts. say extra large thick sweatshirts. do you or can the HM1 print hoodies?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

queenVee said:


> I went to sacramento. stood there like 3hrs. I really wished he would printed it. I dont him to print it now while I'm not infront of him. that was the whole point. me seeing it done in person. Now if he does it for me I dont know how many tries an passes he really did. you know? another thing bobbie, I asked him why didnt he have anything there as for as thick hoodie sweatshirts. say extra large thick sweatshirts. do you or can the HM1 print hoodies?


I think that is probably why he didnt print it , because sometimes you have to tweak your settings to get a good print, once you have it done though it is the same everytime, but he probably just did not want to take the time.

You can print on hoodies, the best are the ones that have 100% cotton facing. They probably dont have them there because they are more expensive than t-shirts to do test prints on. I know I only buy them when I have orders for them as they do cost more money.

I would bring the file to the show if you are going and ask Amy to have them print it for you. She should be able to help you out.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

> I would bring the file to the show if you are going and ask Amy to have them print it for you. She should be able to help you out.[/QUOTE
> cool. thanks. and amy is from the anahiem location? \
> 
> also, I really liked the little rhinestone manual machine. it adds a nice detail to the print. Have you seen one? used one?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes I love the rhinestone machine  did they have the samples they had applied to the baby garments, too cute. those machines are really cool. yes Amy is from anahiem and she will be at the show.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> Yes I love the rhinestone machine  did they have the samples they had applied to the baby garments, too cute. those machines are really cool. yes Amy is from anahiem and she will be at the show.


thanks bobbie,
I will look for Amy when I go to the show in Jan 08 . very excited  but a little nervous due to the fact Im cluesless at times.  you and the rest of the members here have taught me so much. thanks again. 

fyi . the rep at mesa wanted to sell me that rhinestone machine for $1200 good lord!! i searched the web and found one for $595 not bad. Manual Rhinestone Setting Machine


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> I would just bring a jpeg that is at lease 300 dpi, you should not have a problem with that type of file. You can go to this link Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University and download a test file that has alot of different elements to see how they look. hope this helps


hi bobbie,
I spoke to him today. he said my sample art was not set up for black. he said whats black needs to be white? But for some reason. I thought thats what the white ink was put down first... ??? i dont get it.  Im sure you seen that sample art from spu.. ?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Vee,

Send the link to this page to the person printing your sample and his/her life will become much easier. Below are three Photoshop action sets that can be loaded into Photoshop and will make the prints come out great with very little work. For the dark garment, check out the third one. This will allow them to easily create a White Mask (Soft) layer in the RIP. 

Happy Turkey Day!

Mark

P.S. Props for these Photoshop Actions needs to go to Justin Walker at Contract DTG. He is truly one of the pioneers of the dtg industry from a user's standpoint. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
These Photoshop actions will work in conjunction with and RIP made by iProof Systems or will allow you to print from ColorMatch RGB. The first two actions are used for automatically converting your file into ColorMatch RGB color space, changing the DPI of the file to 200 and boosting the colors in your graphic. 
http://www.multirip.com/actions.zip

*All Artwork Action* 
The All Artwork action will automatically convert the color space your graphic is in into ColorMatch RGB and convert the file to 200 dpi. We choose ColorMatch RGB as the preferred color space since it has a wide color gamut and will usually work the best for most of the graphics (vector, raster, photos). You should never print over 200 dpi when decorating fabric and most hard substrates. 

*25% Color Boost Action* 
The 25% Color Boost action will enrich the colors of graphic by 25% without affecting the hue of the colors that much. In some cases, the boost in colors is what will help make the colors pop off a shirt. It is recommended that you do not click the 25% Color Boost button more than twice. If you realize that your colors have been increased too much, you can revert back to one step by pressing the following keys at the same time: Control Key, Alternate Key and the letter Z.

*White Layer (Soft) Underbase Action*
If you need help creating a White Mask Soft layer, you can use the Photoshop action that is listed below to create one for you. 
www.multirip.com/White_Soft_Layer_action.zip 

Create Soft Underbase 
This action creates a soft underbase layer suitable for using with the "White Mask Layer (Soft)" layer type. It can also be used to print a logo or other graphic using white ink only. Remember when you look at the resulting mask, black is 'ink' so... black is white and white is black. 

Here's what the action does: 

1) Convert to monochrome 
2) Increase the contrast to +36 
3) Invert the image 
4) Copy the layer 
7) Revert to saved version of file. 
8) Paste (creates new layer) 

To use resulting layer as underbase, print it using "White Mask Layer (Soft)" then print the color layer as "Color Layer".


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

hey thanks alot mark!!!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem. For the White Mask (Auto) action, make sure that your graphic is on a transparent background. I forgot to mention that one.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> Not a problem. For the White Mask (Auto) action, make sure that your graphic is on a transparent background. I forgot to mention that one.


wow Mark!!! 
I check out your site. perfect transfers. checked the "about us" box. you know you alot about this t-shirt stuff..  I like that tool. did you invent that?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks. Yes, I invented about 2 years ago. There is a new version of it out that allows you to place adhesive backed vinyl (i.e. the stuff that is tacky and you can't slide) and has a left / right chest placement guides. Some thanks need to go out to some distributors, manufacturers and decorators for helping me on it. Just trying to make life easier for everyone.

I am lucky in that I do consulting and am able to see a lot of different applications without getting bogged down in the day-to-day things. Thus, I can see things that are needed and have some great friends with a lot of contacts that help me launch some products. It is a lot of fun, but working at trade shows 1-2 times a month gets old. Will be in Southern CA in 6-7 weeks for the Long Beach ISS Show. I highly recommend it - it is the best show in the U.S. for decorated apparel. Have a great day.

Mark


----------

